# Beginner - HELP!!



## Alexissterlin (Feb 3, 2017)

Aloha,
I have 9 breeding pigeons + 2 new babies & a seperate place for 10 racing pigeons. These were my uncles, but he recently passed & im not sure exactly how to take care of them. These are the different things that i found Saflower<br>
Grit
Star milling co. 
Natural badzout 
Pro vital
Ultra vita preen
Garlic juice 
and i was wondering if anyone could help me understand how much to give them & when to feed them. 
Thanks!!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Hi there alexissterlin we'll I got all homers and planing to get some high flyers soon, but on the feeding I feed my birds every day and I feed them until all birds eat and no one is eating anymore if there is food left over I take it out and that's it only one time a day. I fly my birds every day so I feed them after they fly for a while once they come back in they eat. As for water I change the water every day clean water is a must cause bacteria gets in the water fast if there poop falls in the water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are these birds that you are letting out to fly? If not, then feeding only once per day isn't necessary. Feeding once means they will be hungry when let out, and they will more easily return to be fed. If you have moved them to another place and then let them out, they will probably return to the old place they knew. 
Breeding pairs and babies need food all day long. They must be able to feed themselves and their babies. Also, never let out any birds that are on eggs or babies. If a hawk or something happens to them, you would then have orphans.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Alexissterlin said:


> Aloha,
> I have 9 breeding pigeons + 2 new babies & a seperate place for 10 racing pigeons. These were my uncles, but he recently passed & im not sure exactly how to take care of them. These are the different things that i found Saflower<br>
> Grit
> 
> ...


........................................................................................................


----------



## Alexissterlin (Feb 3, 2017)

I haven't let them fly yet. When i do, i can let both racers & breeders out at the same time? & how do they come back, just on their own? Sorry, i just have no idea of realy how any of this works. But im really interested in this!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are they in the same loft that they were in before you inherited them?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Alexissterlin,

Congrats on your new pigeons  Sorry to hear about your Uncle.

Forum members have given very good replies; just a few points to add from me:

*- Don't let out the breeding pair just yet. They may not recognize your place as home, and may fly back to their original home, ie. you might lose them.

I personally feed my birds twice a day; once after morning flying session and once in afternoon/evening, just before they enter back into the loft. I have learned from the Forum that 1 ounce (28 grams) of food per bird is a sufficient amount. I'm not for having the birds overeat, but depends on what you intend to do with the pigeons. Excessive food makes them unhealthy,lazy and less motivated to return home if let out, not to mention the nuisance of bugs and pests harmful for the pigeons (from personal experience).

As mentioned above, best to have the breeding pairs with food at all times. 

How long have they been at your place? I would not let the racers out too soon, you risk losing them. To repeat : do not let out the breeding pair.

It is important for you to form a bond with the pigeons at this stage, making them realize you are the food source, and that this is their new home.

Clean water is a must at all times, in my opinion.

Jay3 has given a good reply on how to use the grit etc. I suggest reading up on each individual item you have and asking the Forum your questions,if any.

Welcome to the Forum and the wonderful world of pigeons 

Wish you Good Luck with your new pigeons. Peace


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Where do you live? Did your uncle belong to a local club, some of his friends maybe willing to visit you and the birds and give you some help. Are you planning on keeping the birds or putting them up for adoption?
And I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alexissterlin (Feb 3, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Are they in the same loft that they were in before you inherited them?


Yes one sode has the racers and the other side has the breeders


----------



## Alexissterlin (Feb 3, 2017)

I am keeping in it in their original loft so they dont have to move homes..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That wonderful that they are kept in their own loft. So if they have been flown, they know where home is.
Jr. Browns suggestion about having his friends or fellow club members help you is a good one. They could probably give you the most help.


----------

